# Crispy Cubes



## BrunoAD (May 7, 2010)

The cube I have that feels crispy to me is the store bought Rubik's. I heard that AIIs and even AVs are crispy.

What cube do you have that you consider the most crispy?


----------



## 4Chan (May 7, 2010)

AV


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 7, 2010)

umm... most crispy? Maybe A5? I think A5 is the best "crispy" cube, but I don't know if it's the "most" crispy

EDIT: ninja'd (yay, I'm no longer a ninja'd virgin)


----------



## koreancuber (May 7, 2010)

A-II. The tracks make it REAL crispy and loud. (but it's really good)


----------



## jiggy (May 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> A-II. The tracks make it REAL crispy and loud. (but it's really good)


You want crispy and loud, how about the Haiyan Cube?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 7, 2010)

jiggy said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > A-II. The tracks make it REAL crispy and loud. (but it's really good)
> ...



Or the Famwealth cube... its crispy and loud, it just also sucks


----------



## cincyaviation (May 7, 2010)

DaYan is pretty crispy


----------



## Feryll (May 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> DaYan is pretty crispy


Yeah, but I find it more clunky than crispy feeling. Still a great cube, nonetheless.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 7, 2010)

YJ sealed mech.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 7, 2010)

I'd go with A-II, DaYan is awesome after fresh lubrication but any other time it's not that great.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 7, 2010)

A-II is way too loud IMO... a-ii is the crispiest cube i have, tho


----------



## Rayne (May 7, 2010)

A-II is more crispy than A-V.


----------



## bwatkins (May 7, 2010)

I think my AV is crispier than my A-II(NEW) but thats just me...


----------



## oprah62 (May 8, 2010)

a3f


----------



## Samania (May 8, 2010)

Yam Fries with a side of ketchup.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 8, 2010)

AII is crispy and awesome.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 8, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



FAMWEALTH SUCKS! Damn center caps fall out all the time.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 8, 2010)

alpha 3 f is crisp clean and quick


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> A-II. The tracks make it REAL crispy and loud. (but it's really good)



Not mine


----------



## xbrandationx (May 8, 2010)

TaiYan


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 8, 2010)

Ghost hand II


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 8, 2010)

My Dayan used to be bumpy-crispy-ish. Why is it so...so...SMOOTH?!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 8, 2010)

I just put together my Dayan cube today and I have never seen anything so crispy. It is truly insane. Way more crispy than my Alpha V. 

Although, the Dayan seems like it weighs a ton compared with an FII.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 8, 2010)

Here's is list that I consider as cripsy cubes
AII, AIIIF, AIV, AV, Dayan, Type A Mini cubes, Maru.

in the other hand, (out of topic) these are the silent ones
F, FII, CII, Ghost Hand I, Ghost Hand 2003A, QJ.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 8, 2010)

Samania said:


> Yam Fries with a side of ketchup.



lol


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 8, 2010)

There's a Joy cube but that's almost impossible to get.


----------



## nck (May 8, 2010)

edison on high tension?


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 8, 2010)

i can't believe no one mensioned type C


----------



## Enter (May 8, 2010)

AIII


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 8, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Although, the Dayan seems like it weighs a ton compared with an FII.



I love heavy/solid cubes! I must get one! I kind of dislike my F-II because it feels to light and cheap to me.


----------



## Applemoes (May 8, 2010)

My diansheng is noisy as hell, alltough a pretty nice cube


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> My diansheng is noisy as hell, alltough a pretty nice cube



dianshengs arent crispy, why are you posting random stuff wherever you feel like?


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2010)

Why would you want a crispy cube?


----------



## Applemoes (May 9, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Applemoes said:
> 
> 
> > My diansheng is noisy as hell, alltough a pretty nice cube
> ...



Well I'm holding one in my hand as we speak. I only read some posts here and to me it seemed like people meant crispy as in the sound the cubes make. That was what I was talking about anyway.

So to clarify, my DS is smooth but it is pretty damn noisy.


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Although, the Dayan seems like it weighs a ton compared with an FII.
> ...



I know you lubed your F-II and you like it a lot more now, but you should try a C-II. I find its like an F-II but heavier and it may pop a bit more frequently if you aren't careful.


----------



## Simkiss93 (May 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> Why would you want a crispy cube?


I like crispy cubes simply because I think they sound nice! My Edison is really crisp and noisy..


----------



## cincyaviation (May 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> Why would you want a crispy cube?


cuz faz uses one...


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 9, 2010)

riffz said:


> I know you lubed your F-II and you like it a lot more now, but you should try a C-II. I find its like an F-II but heavier and it may pop a bit more frequently if you aren't careful.



My friend has a C-II. While it's nice, i♥f-ii now .


----------

